# Get + adjetivo



## Polastudent

Hello,

Cuando unimos el verbo get con un adjetivo, este último pasa a ser un verbo ex. get angry=enojarse. Quisiera saber si TODOS los adjetivos se puden unir con get y transformarse en verbo.

Regards

Pola


----------



## Tatzingo

Polastudent said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Cuando unimos el verbo get con un adjetivo, este último pasa a ser un verbo ex. get angry=enojarse. Quisiera saber si TODOS los adjetivos se puden unir con get y transformarse en verbo.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pola



Hola,

No tengo ninguna lista pero diri'a que no. Te pongo el siguiente ejemplo que a mi me suena raro;

Get happy! ???

Tatz.


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Polastudent said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Cuando unimos el verbo get con un adjetivo, este último pasa a ser un verbo ex. get angry=enojarse. Quisiera saber si TODOS los adjetivos se puden unir con get y transformarse en verbo.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pola


 
You can combine get all adjectives, but it doesn't necessarily become a verb. To get gains the sense of "become"
get angry - become angry - enojarse
get red 
get blue - become blue - ??? azulirse? je je, no creo! Cambiar a color azul


----------



## Polastudent

Tatzingo,

Thank you very much. If you may please send me correct examples.

Pola


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Polastudent said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Cuando unimos el verbo get con un adjetivo, este último pasa a ser un verbo ex. get angry=enojarse. Quisiera saber si TODOS los adjetivos se puden unir con get y transformarse en verbo.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pola


 
You can combine get to all adjectives, but it doesn't necessarily become a verb. To get has also the meaning of "become"
get angry - become angry - enojarse
get red - become red - enrojecer
get blue - become blue - ??? azulir ? je je, no creo! Cambiar a color azul 

depende del adjetivo, a veces existe un verbo en castellano y a veces no.
lol


----------



## Polastudent

Pedro,

Gracias, me ha sido muy útil tu información. 
O sea, puedo unir get con todos los adjetivos, pero algunos se traducen como verbo y otros con ideas que incluyen verbo como get blue, llegar a ponerse azul (Became). ¿Cierto?

Gracias

Pola


----------



## Jellby

Pedro Arteaga said:
			
		

> get blue - become blue - ??? azulir ? je je, no creo!



No, pero "azulear" sí


----------



## Polastudent

Jellby, 

Gracias. Entonces, puedo unir get a todos los adjectivos?

Pola


----------



## Jellby

Supongo que con la mayoría de los adjetivos lo podrás hacer, otra cosa es que tenga sentido.

Lo que no me parece adecuado es considerar el resultado como un verbo. Lo que realmente estás haciendo es usar el adjetivo como complemento de un verbo (to get). Es como si en español dices que puedes transformar un adjetivo en un verbo añadiendo "ser" o "estar" (o "volverse", para hacerlo más parecido al inglés), no estás transformando el adjetivo, sino que estás usando el adjetivo con un verbo.


----------



## Polastudent

Jellby:

Si no es verbo, entonces ¿como traduces "get fat" por ejemplo?

Gracias

Pola


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Jellby said:
			
		

> No, pero "azulear" sí


 
 pero azulear no quiere decir "get blue", creo al menos! Según yo tiene el significado de "mostrarse azul", es decir: to be bluish or to look blue 

existe también "azular", pero solo lo conosco en el sentido de "pintar de azul" - ahora que lo pienso... azularse podría ser "get blue", right?

By the way Pola,
Jellybean tiene razón con su explicación acerca lo de los verbos. EN OCACIONES puede ser que se traducen con un verbo propio.

get fat sería engordar (¡espero que yo no!  )


----------



## Jellby

Polastudent said:
			
		

> Si no es verbo, entonces ¿como traduces "get fat" por ejemplo?



A ver, en algunos casos existe un verbo en español, como "engordar" en tu ejemplo. Pero que "engordar" sea un verbo no significa que "fat" se haya convertido en un verbo en inglés, la frase en inglés consta de un verbo y un complemento, y resulta que en español existe un solo verbo para decir lo mismo, no tiene por qué ser siempre el caso. De hecho existen también ejemplos opuestos, en los que un verbo en inglés sólo puede expresarse en español con perífrasis y complementos: "shoulder" puede ser un verbo que significa "empujar con el hombro".


----------



## _somebody_

_*Get* _is a very useful word as it has many meanings.
_receive: _I *got* lots of presents for my birthday.
_buy:_ We couldn't *get* tickets for the concert.
_become_: It's *getting* dark.
_bring_: Can i *get* a drink for you?
_arrive_: I *got* home at ten o'clock.


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Jellby said:
			
		

> A ver, en algunos casos existe un verbo en español, como "engordar" en tu ejemplo. Pero que "engordar" sea un verbo no significa que "fat" se haya convertido en un verbo en inglés, la frase en inglés consta de un verbo y un complemento, y resulta que en español existe un solo verbo para decir lo mismo, no tiene por qué ser siempre el caso. De hecho existen también ejemplos opuestos, en los que un verbo en inglés sólo puede expresarse en español con perífrasis y complementos: "shoulder" puede ser un verbo que significa "empujar con el hombro".


 
Hi Jellyby
tienes razón en tu affirmación de que NO SIEMPRE tiene que succeder. Como traductores sabemos que seguido encontramos palabras en un idioma que no tienen otra palabra exacta en el otro idioma. Esto corresponde a todos los idiomas y en todas las direcciones. A veces tienes un verbo en inglés y tienes que usar una descripción en castellano y a veces es al revez. Y casi siempre puedes decirlo en diferentes maneras!
get fat - engordar - to fatten (aunque el sentido es diferente!)

I make you get fat - I fatten you   Te voy a engoradar (But it sounds better if you say I will plump you out!)
Creo que has entendido, right?


----------



## anothersmith

Pedro Arteaga said:
			
		

> get fat - engordar - to fatten (aunque el sentido es diferente!)
> 
> I make you get fat - I fatten you   Te voy a engoradar (But it sounds better if you say I will plump you out!)



I'm afraid I have to disagree here.  This is how I have always heard the term used:

to get fat = to become fat

to make fat = to fatten

And to answer the original question, while you could theoretically use any adjective after "get" to mean "to become _____," only certain adjectives are commonly used this way.   Some examples are "get hungry," "get thirsty," and "get tired."

You may also hear kids say "get real."   This is slang for "be serious."


----------



## Polastudent

Friends,

Thanks a lot. You have helped me a lot.

But, the 'get' verb is very complicated for spanish speakers. I would like that you continue give examples like Somebody did it.

Thanks a lot 

Pola


----------



## anothersmith

Here are some other common examples:

"to get ready" (which can be used by itself or be followed by another infinitive verb - for example, "to get ready to go")

"to get dressed" (or "to get undressed")

"to get drunk"

"to get stoned" (or "to get high" - which means the same thing)

"to get tired"

"to get angry" (or "to get mad" - which means the same thing)*

      *Note:  You "get angry with someone" but you "get mad at someone"


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

to get upset (He gets upset very easily)
to get emotional (Talking about your ex husband you always get very emotional)
to get bored (do you easily get bored)
to get lonely (the older I get, the lonelier I get...)
to get tired ...

There are so many posibilities. Pola, it is not complicated, it's just different. You might like to learn German. THAT's complicated
lol


----------



## Polastudent

Another and Pedro:

Thanks a lot. Pedro I know that German is so difficult, but I mean for speaking a correct and accuracy English from Spanish speaker is hard.

Pola


----------



## anothersmith

Polastudent said:
			
		

> Another and Pedro:
> 
> Thanks a lot. Pedro I know that German is so difficult, but I mean for speaking a correct and accuracy English from Spanish speaker is hard.
> 
> Pola



Pola, inglés sí que es una idioma muy complicada, pero a mi me aparece que ya la entiendes bien.  

Espero que not te ofenda si corrijo lo que escribiste.   Yo habría escrito: "Pedro, I know that German is difficult, but speaking English correctly and accurately is hard for a Spanish speaker."

If I've made mistakes in my Spanish, please tell me!


----------



## mrbilal87

anothersmith said:
			
		

> Pola, inglés sí que es una idioma muy complicada, pero a mi me aparece que ya la entiendes bien.
> 
> Espero que not te ofenda si corrijo lo que escribiste. Yo habría escrito: "Pedro, I know that German is difficult, but speaking English correctly and accurately is hard for a Spanish speaker."
> 
> If I've made mistakes in my Spanish, please tell me!


 
Hola anothersmith,

Yo haría las siguientes correcciones: "Pola, el inglés *sí es* *un *idioma muy complicad*o*, pero a *mí* me parece que ya *lo* entiendes bien."

¡Saludos!


----------



## Polastudent

Dear Anothersmith,

Thanks a lot and I am very pleasured that you correct my mistakes, so I can improve my English. Thanks again. Also, I corrected you some letters. By the way, your Spanish is very good.

Regards


Pola

Pola, inglés sí que es una idioma muy complicad*a/*o, pero a mi me aparece que ya l*a*/o entiendes bien. 

Espero que not te ofenda si corrijo lo que escribiste. Yo habría escrito: "Pedro, I know that German is difficult, but speaking English correctly and accurately is hard for a Spanish speaker."

If I've made mistakes in my Spanish, please tell me![/quote]


----------



## senior writer

Dear Friends:

I just want to express my gratitude because I learned a lot from the thread you get involved in. It was a nice to see a group of people from different background helping eachother, using English as an international language.

I always consider that "to get" is the most important verb in the English language, because it allows us to express a lot of thoughts.

Thanks again


----------



## autap6

Hola

I think "get" can be followed by any adjective as long as it means "become":

Don't get upset. 
She soon got bored with the job.
He calmed down as he got older.
Eat your dinner before it gets cold.
This is getting silly.

I read an interesting note in the Longman Dictionary:

get is very often used instead of  become, and is more usual in spoken English 

• I was getting hungry.  
•  Things got worse and worse.

Patrick


----------



## duncandhu

Remember for colours, do not use "get" but "go"

To go green with envy
To go red with embarassment

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## Polastudent

Sorry, but I don't understand waht does "go green" means?


----------



## duncandhu

To go green with envy = ponerse celoso/a


----------



## pavron

duncandhu said:


> To go green with envy = ponerse celoso/a


 
We have a more literal expression for that in Spanish:

"Ponerse verde de envidia"

Saludos


----------



## Samdie

Tatzingo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Get happy! ???



Actually, there´s a negro spiritual (that was also popular among anti-war activists during the 60's) that contains the line "C'mon get happy, we're headed for the promised land."


----------



## Samdie

Your question really has two parts: !) Can 'get' be followed by *any* adjective (in English)? and 2) Can the result be represented by a single verb in Spanish? Since the second has been answered above (i.e. not always), I'll address the first part. *Most* adjectives can be preceded by (some form of) 'get' with the meaning "to become ..." The counter-example that comes to mind is if the adjective denotes a nationality: e.g. "He got American/Japanese/Spanish/etc." (except, perhaps, in the sense of "he went to purchase some take-out food and got Chinese [or whatever]) sounds totally non-English.

Miscellaneous examples: "He got dead."  non-native speaker (or, at least, illiterate), we'd say "got killed" or "died". "He got alive." we'd say "He came alive." 

Also, bear in mind that 'get/got' is *informal* register so that combinations formed with formal register adjectives, tend to sound peculiar. Thus, "He got obstreperous.", while grammatically acceptable, is *most* unlikely. Much more probable would be "He got angry." or "He got difficult." or "He *became* obstreperous/angry/difficult."


----------

